# Eire Wild Atlantic Way



## witzend (Dec 23, 2019)

Though this will interest anyone thinking of a tour  theres several episodes


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2019)

Wild Atlantic Way Official Travel Site | Discover things to see and do
					

At the Official Home of The Wild Atlantic Way you can explore the route and discover the stories.




					www.wildatlanticway.com
				



Found this as well maybe a alternative to paying the Scotish tourist tax


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 23, 2019)

We did a large part of it.. 
Fascinating. 
Some Pubs have aire facilities. Many do food and music and allow overnighting.  There's lovely wild camping, though the weather can be a bit frisky. We wanted to overnight on Malin Head, but we're almost blown off


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2019)

I know all of the first half places,pity he missed the best parts,take note of the first class roads,no fees for parking,forget tax in scotland get your ass over here next year.


----------



## UFO (Dec 24, 2019)

Another vote for the WAW.  We did this in April 2018, in 4 weeks but could have been there longer.  Enjoyed it very much, despite the atrocious weather. We stayed overnight at many WAW Discovery points, and we were mostly alone.  See https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/round-ireland-with-a-campervan.68217/post-926748


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 24, 2019)

Lots of Wildcamping.
Toilet emptying needs care.....Campsites either will not do or are not allowed to (even for a fee).
Obviously the odd night in a campsite would work ..but they are not cheap
Water easy
Harbours are good and a smattering of aire type facilities.
*Some *roads on WAW tricky in places our Moho is coachbuilt 7m and a number of tight squeezes
A lot easier in say a panel van 
very difficult in a long A class.
WAW = Wet and Windy !!!


----------



## Moped (Dec 24, 2019)

Many public loos on the west coast use septic tanks and are not connected to a sewer drainage network. If you use the green septic tank friendly toilet fluids and carry these into the public loos with your cassette then you will be guilt free and life will be simple!

If you use chemical fluids then you do have a problem as a high number of public loos have signs banning chemical waste disposal.

Totally agree that some roads are very tricky single tracks for coachbuilts and many are bone shakers so make sure your van is well screwed together!

But even if your van falls apart it is worth it.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2019)

May june july aug are the times to come here,everything closes outside these times except pubs.
When up in north donegal go to the national park and dunlewey centre where camping and toilet water all available.
Do visit the doagh famine village,ask and a over night is possable.
Dunree fort is also a must see,paul/jenny were there with me,buses can get down the narrow road so no bother for a class vans.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi Trev always like your pics. But would be great if you can tell us where thay are. Ps. Does Santa come to you before Scotland


----------



## witzend (Dec 24, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> May june july aug are the times to come here,everything closes outside these times except pubs.


I thought in the videos they where lucky to have chosen Oct and have the place to them selves even with the weather perhaps being not so good


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2019)

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi Trev always like your pics. But would be great if you can tell us where thay are. Ps. Does Santa come to you before Scotland


Think he hits scotland on his way down from the pole,dough f village is just west of cardonagh,the dunree fort is on west coast 7 miles north of buncrana.
glenveigh nat park is below,do the bus trip to castle and tea house plus nice walks, and the dunlewey centre is on same road past errigal mountain left after filling station down a lane,boat trip on the lake worth doing and walk out past dam wall.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 26, 2019)

witzend said:


> Though this will interest anyone thinking of a tour  theres several episodes


thank you a muff and a happy new year, oh ps. keep going,  okpj


----------



## witzend (Dec 31, 2019)

Found this today https://tinyurl.com/um6qh36


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2019)

expand the map many times to see the root i go,of the beaten track which are the best bits.N 56,turn left at termon, r251 from letterkenny,glenveagh n park to dunlewey past errigal mtn


----------



## in h (Jan 1, 2020)

witzend said:


> Wild Atlantic Way Official Travel Site | Discover things to see and do
> 
> 
> At the Official Home of The Wild Atlantic Way you can explore the route and discover the stories.
> ...


I doubt the tourist tax (even if it ever happens and applies to wildcampers) will ever add up to as much as an Irish ferry fare.


----------

